
Ask HN: How did you decide where to live? - insta_anon
Where are you currently living, what were the reasons for moving there and what are the pros &#x2F; cons?<p>Also say you work remotely, are self-employed &#x2F; working on a new idea or are (financially) retired and could live anywhere on this beautiful planet, where would you go?
======
insta_anon
The last 8 years I lived in Berlin, Germany as I got a job here and I am
German. It has been a great time however I plan to leave Berlin and Germany
next year to hopefully move to Australia. I really liked the time here in
Berlin, however it is getting more and more expensive (especially rent), and
more and more crowded. I also really dislike the weather and have the feeling
that Germany in general is moving towards a suboptimal direction, therefore I
am looking for new inspiration.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18688647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18688647)

------
insta_anon
If anyone is living in or around Brisbane (especially Gold Coast), I'd love to
hear your opinion about moving there as a self-employed tech worker / startup
founder!

------
meiraleal
I work remotely currently from Buenos Aires, Argentina, South America and the
reasons are:

\- cheap with good life quality

\- great night life and Argentinians amazing people to interact

\- Best meat and best wine

~~~
throw51319
Where are you from originally? How well do you speak spanish?

~~~
meiraleal
I'm from Brazil and Portuguese <-> Spanish is not that difficult, at least to
be able to communicate so currently I speak a "bad" fluent spanish.

------
insta_anon
Obligatory mention of Nomadlist
([https://nomadlist.com/](https://nomadlist.com/)).

